# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of August 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Task for this month:

Loudly Shout Your Name

Be sure to come back here and report what happened.

----------


## nesgirl119

LOL  ::lol::  !! 
Did that last night! I shouted at the Nintendo screen, "I AM NESGIRL(I will never shout out my real name!)!!" Then a character went up to me & said, "Congrats! You figured out the Dreamin of Gamin task. I didn't know what that was, until now!

----------


## AstrologicChaos

*needs to work on length of dreams* It was very vivid, I remember being in a Psychonauts-like setting, with Linda the Lungfish next to me. This struck me as odd, and I realized I was dreaming.
  "Hey, you're from a game!" I shouted at her. She just stared at me blankly.
  "I AM PARKER!!" I screamed, and I'm sure I heard it echo a bit. Linda looked at me. Her voice got very high-pitched and she said...
  "I know who you are, you don't have to yell!" Or at least, that's what I heard. Audio was beginning to slip out, I was waking up. ^_^

----------


## Josh_Mac

that one was the easiest yet, i became lucid and I remembered it straight away!!!!!!

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Has there been a Lucid Task for the month on trying to swim?

Its a strange experience I recommend to everybody.

----------


## TheKnife

> _Originally posted by Josh_Mac_
> *that one was the easiest yet, i became lucid and I remembered it straight away!!!!!!*




So what happened?

----------


## Placebo

I expect this will have quite a massive impact on my dream.
The last time I shouted 'CLARITY' I had a glowing, crackling green forcefield expand away from me, changing everything it touched. Looked amazing.

So I look forward to trying this...

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *LOL  !! 
> Did that last night! I shouted at the Nintendo screen, \"I AM NESGIRL(I will never shout out my real name!)!!\" Then a character went up to me & said, \"Congrats! You figured out the Dreamin of Gamin task. I didn't know what that was, until now!*




you expect us to believe u completed the task the night before seeker posted it? come on get real!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by jay dawg_
> *
> 
> 
> you expect us to believe u completed the task the night before seeker posted it? come on get real!*



Whatever!! I did just that! And I did it more than 1x.... I did it 8x already (need to do it 10x on Dreamin of Gamin)!

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Whatever!! I did just that! And I did it more than 1x.... I did it 8x already (need to do it 10x on Dreamin of Gamin)!*



this is my last post about this: if u needed to do it 10 times why did u stop at 8

good day

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by jay dawg_
> *
> 
> this is my last post about this: if u needed to do it 10 times why did u stop at 8
> 
> good day*



Who said that I stopped at 8? I am going all the way...... BTW, S____ don\'t count, or I would have completed that by now!.......

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

didnt you say there would be a hard task and an easy task? this seams incredibly easy (no offense) 

anyway i was just wondering if that was a just a rumor

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by SantaDreamsToo_
> *didnt you say there would be a hard task and an easy task?*



There will be one day, I was on vacation for 2 weeks last month and was a little preoccupied with other stuff this weekend.  Coming soon, I promise.

----------


## tanaqui

Unfortunately, I forgot to post this in the morning, and now I've forgotten most the context (should really restart my dreamjournal) but the main bit remains accurate.

I'd been accidentaly woken up by my parents going to work early, and as often happens I then slipped in to a lucid dream.  Kinda like accidental WBTB  :smiley:  

I was sitting somewhere indeterminate with schoolfriends, we were playing video games, and I kept trying to make someone in particular appear (she's being annoyingly elusive in real life too, I thought I could at least get some satisfaction out of talking to her in my dream instead).

Suddenly I remembered the lucid task and thought I might as well.

I felt like I was only borderline asleep - so I shouted something like 'more lucidity!' *in my head*.  It worked.  Then I drew a deep breath to shout my name aloud, but suddenly I felt my throat shut and constricted, and I was unable to shout.  

I'm pretty convinced that I was feeling my real body in sleep paralysis, I'm not sure how to explain it but I really do think that's what it was.  It felt impossible to shout.  It also woke me up, almost entirely, and I was _convinced_ that if I gathered breath to shout again I would actually shout in real life.  So instead I attempted to drift back into the dream, which I managed.

This happened three times.  Twice more, I tried to shout, but with a sudden shock felt my throat completely closed again, and I'd wake up a bit.  

Any ideas about this? was I simply not asleep deeply enough? I think this task is quite an interesting one for me because I can't remember ever shouting in real life. Ever. I was quite looking forward to doing so in a dream, and seeing how loud a noise I can make  :smiley: 

*edit* oh and I've swum in a dream, it was amazing, I could breathe normally, and the water was warm and gorgeous  :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

I also pulled it off last night, but it was fairly disappointing. Nothing like I expected.

I was in a dream, where the DCs and me were meant to be sharing a dream.
At some point I became more lucid while ballooning over fences, and sat in a corner of a picket fenced garden.
(Ballooning = like levitating, but I have to kind of hold my breath, or I come down again. Really stupid..)

I shouted my name. Nothing.
I shouted again, and the picket fence on the far side lifted up, and all sorts of vehicles were standing on the other side ... wierd.
Then I shouted another 3 times ... nothing
The 4th time, this little black creature appeared next to me, and stood silently.
I got the impression it was like the spawned thing in Stephen Donaldsons books.
I soon lost concentration (before I could speak to the creature)

Seemed to do pretty much nothing for me   ::?:

----------


## Seeker

We are on a roll!  I did it last night as well.  Nothing spectacular.

Tanaqui, you are exactly right, the same thing happens to me in both lucid and non-lucid dreams.  I feel it is a part of sleep paralysis that keeps you from shouting.

It seems also for me at least that REM, and especially lucid REM can be a shallow and fragile thing, especially late in the morning.  So don't worry, you are normal!    ::alien::

----------


## themindsi

Hmmm...I think this one will be interesting for me.  I rarely ever say my own name, and certainly never recall saying my own name in a dream, much less shouting it.  If I get lucid I'll try and remember to do this one.


btw, who the heck has never shouted before??    :Eek:

----------


## quillchorus

I've done a lot of shouting in my lucid dreams, it's so liberating!  (When I first became lucid, I did this as an exercise to gain confidence in my dream realm, because for some reason, starting out, I used to be afraid that people could hear me in the real world)

But I don't think I've ever shouted my own name...I usually only shout names to call other people into my dream...I wonder if by calling my own name, I can call myself...

...I've had dreams with myself before...it's really, really weird....

----------


## dreamtamer007

In a book by Stephen LaBerge he states that in the past it was a popular belief that you could not say your name without waking up. So I hope more then one person tells if they were able to continue their lucid dream after shouting their name.

----------


## :D

Yay! I had a Lucid dream last night...and I yelled out my name several times....Nothing really happened and it just echoed a lot. But I had a LD anyway...YAY ME!  ::D:   ::tongue::

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by dreamtamer007_
> *In a book by Stephen LaBerge he states that in the past it was a popular belief that you could not say your name without waking up. So I hope more then one person tells if they were able to continue their lucid dream after shouting their name.*



I already did. The dream continued long enough for me to shout my name a couple of times, with random results.

----------


## :D

Er...how random? Lol. I shouted my name several times, but I only heard an echo of what I said. >_>

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by dreamtamer007_
> *In a book by Stephen LaBerge he states that in the past it was a popular belief that you could not say your name without waking up. So I hope more then one person tells if they were able to continue their lucid dream after shouting their name.*



Interesting, My dream continued after shouting my name as well.  I guess we have busted that myth, eh?

----------


## Matchbook

Last night I was finally able to do this.  I've had several lucid dreams in the past few days but for some reason I couldn't seem to remember to do this.  I had about 10 lucids last night and kept forgetting, even though I reminded myself each time I woke up.

Anyway I finally remembered.  I was flying up in the air and remembered what to do and yelled "I am Matchbook!".  There were people down below and a couple of them looked my way, otherwise nothing happened.  I yelled it again, and I noticed an acquaintance of mine below and he said something but I couldn't understand it.  I said "what did you say?" He said it again but I still couldn't hear.  I asked him to repeat it but then he started babbling like a goon.  Anyway, my dream continued on from there and lasted a good 15-20 minutes.

I had another LD that night from a WILD.  I was vibrating and was getting tired of waiting for the dream, so I stood up out of my body and found myself in my room.  I had a hard time finding my way out of the house.  I couldn't fly through the walls or the ceiling, it would just keep extending.  But I opened the front door and found an oddly-shaped girl sitting at a table.  I yelled "I am Matchbook".  She looked at me and said in an English accent, "How do you do?"  I don't think I answered her, but I went over and attempted to make advances on her.  She shrank down to the size of a barbie doll and I was frustrated with that.

----------


## Danny

Righto I've been ill lately so I had a nap earlier and this is what happened,

I was in my living room/lounge and i realised i was Lucid, I started levitating around and my sister walked in, I tried convoncing her it was a dream because she is the second most open minded person in my family.

I sais to her I would prove it, so I put my hand through the coffee table without smashing the glass.  My mum grabbed my hand and pushed it away saying I would damage the table, I lots control and got my hand stuck in the glass, felt like having your hand stuck half way in freezing cld water but this was quickly fixed.

I suddenly remembered the lucid task and said to my sister, "wait here I've got to do my thing" saying thing because i knew she wouldnt understand what lucid task of the moneth meant (she wouldn't know if I said it to her now)

I ran outside and shouted,  "I AM DANIEL"  nothing,  I shoUted again "I AM DANIEL" a few people walked by and still nothing, I got bored and shouted "I'M SPARTIKUS" at least I found it funny.  After I did that something felt funny as the sound echo's alot and I was worried that I might have shouted in waking life too and that my mum could come and wake me at any minute.

I decided to calm doen a bit and i looked around eventually heading up my local and going on the Gambling machine. I't was quite well organised and I almost told myself, this can't be a dream the gambling machine looks too real.  Eventually some dream characters started a fight after I won about £500.  I remembered I was Lucid and Started picking up these men and swinging them around, and throwing them at each other, great way of relieving stress I thought.  I woke up after that.

Im really happy as I've started lucid dreaming again, had a block for about 6 weeks  :Sad:  but its all good now.

Just remembered aswell, at the start of the dream I was in a pub and I was fixing broken glasses, by concentrating on them, and making drinks appear with my mind, I so wish I could do that in waking life  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Danny_
> *My mum grabbed my hand and pushed it away saying I would damage the table, I lots control and got my hand stuck in the glass, felt like having your hand stuck half way in freezing cld water but this was quickly fixed.*



Wow!  Now I know what it feels like to have your hand stuck inside glass.. very cool!    ::bigteeth::

----------


## Danny

lol, well its the closest thing i can relate it too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Threeman

Well since i rarely have internet connection i will submit my experience.
It was nothing special to be honest.It started as a normal dream but at some point i don't know why, I realized it was a dream, so I became lucid.I was standing on the road, so I yelled out my real name.2 cars passed by, nothing else happened.
I can't remember the whole dream sadly.

I had this dream a couple of days ago btw.

Greets!

----------


## qu1xs1lv3r

I read this last night and before going to sleep I said ok im going to try this... Im new to the site as you can see, but not new to lucid dreaming..

So here goes..

I kept waking up a few times during the night (coz im sick and coughing).. and ive been eager to do things suggested in the site... so finally... i was going back to one of my old schools... im supposed to register for a class to keep me occupied during my stay in manila... as I was looking for the office, the first thing I shouted was a friend's name "Joanna", as i recognized her, then got into a conversation with her.. Then I kept walking looking for the office, and when I opened the door,  3 girls and a schoolboy was looking at me.. first i said shyly, "My name is (my entire full name!!!)"... and they we're like, "What?".  So I said very loudly, "My name is (my entire full name!!)".  Then I realised yay I said my name!! Then my dream jumped into the class dismissal! 

The dream is quite long (about 45 mins - well when i woke up to check the time to my alarm time), i've just written down the part with the shouting the name! My dream continued on by the way... until it was time to get up and get ready for work!

----------


## dreamtamer007

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Interesting, My dream continued after shouting my name as well.  I guess we have busted that myth, eh?*



.
1 myth down. Thanks Seeker

----------


## Distant Clone

Yay, I did it! Here's the excerpt from my dream journal:

I remembered to do the task of the month. I try to scream my name, but it barely comes out. I tried three or four times, and put it off. I would scream louder when I was in doors and not by my dad.

I gave it another shot, and I scream "My name is ***** *****!!!!!" six times before I like the way it sounds. It had a hint of The Outsider (A Perfect Circle) in it, when he screams "Such a mess, over this, OVER THIIIIIIISSS!!!!!". On the tenth try or so I really liked how it sounded.

Then a girl starts calling out my name. I finally find her. She takes me into a building and wants me to participate in this challenge. I start doing the challenge, but decide it's stupid and want to check more things off my LD checklist. 

I also wanted to do September's task too. But then I remembered the "advanced" task was a more difficult one, rather than a provided early than expected task...Darn.

----------


## Pondo

I did this last night; it was just a great feeling!  I had never tried a task before. I was fighting with school administration about a class I missed that was preventing me from graduating. And I remembered I graduated and that I was dreaming, and the first thing I did was yell my name( several times and very loud), nothing strange or weird happened everyone just stared at me, then I violated every girl in sight.

----------


## qu1xs1lv3r

> _Originally posted by Pondo_
> *nothing strange or weird happened everyone just stared at me*



how come DCs just stare back huh??

----------


## Feeble Wizard

I screamed out my name while flying around among rooftops.  I thought that it was a good thing because I am usually afraid to even speak at all in dreams, so this task built my confidence in that area  :smiley: .  My voice always sounds strange in a dream, kind of like it is coming in through cheap speakers or something.  I always sound like I did when I was a little kid, too.

----------


## Zaphod

I did this a few nights ago...

First I shouted my name several times - nothing was happening, and then I had a false awakening. The awakening was very realistic - I did a nose-pinch RC about 5 times in a row because I couldn't believe that I was dreaming. I finally accepted it, and then shouted my name again. A voice responded with some sort of quotation that began with my name. I did the same thing again, and the voice responded with a different quotation. Unfortunately I can't remember what the quotations were...   ::?:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I tryed it but it came out really quiet then I woke up, i've never been able to talk that well in my LD's.

----------


## themindsi

Ok....I did it...not very interesting results...but none the less, it was amazing like any other lucid experience.  The night before last, I went to sleep around 11:30, woke up at 4:30, watched a movie till 6, and then did a WILD.  After the first few initial minutes of the dream I remembered the lucid task and suddenly everything around me went black (the void), I started to yell my name, had trouble at first, and then was able to loudly shout it out to the void, as I yelled music and color appeared swirling around me.  I marveled at that for a moment and then continued on my lucid dream.  I shall try this again some other time though and document what results I get.

----------

